# Raccoons



## Rangerdanger (Apr 7, 2021)

Hey guys, my buddy ranger is I want to say almost a year maybe? We’ve had some incidences when I I have accidentally stepped on him and felt bad cause he did the grunt and ran and grabbed him too quick so I’ve been bitten twice by him and I’ve smacked him on the butt and put him in his cage (probably was wrong for doing that) I’ve tried not to be mean to him in any way. He’s not neutered and I’m working hard at getting him neutered cause I do have a female that’s close to his age and she is literally mentally ill. They love each other. Her name is Bonnie. She will NOT let you pet her. But she will NOT bite you. She just grunts. Any ways, here recently ranger has gotten very distant with me. He used to always be in my arms and playing with me. But now he pokes his head in my bed room and when I say his name he runs. Or when he sees me move he runs. Idk why.. this is my friggin dude. And I don’t want to give him up. Yeah they are messy, and so he’s a **** but he’s not mean? He’s just distant. Should I still neuter him?


----------



## Rangerdanger (Apr 7, 2021)

Rangerdanger said:


> Hey guys, my buddy ranger is I want to say almost a year maybe? We’ve had some incidences when I I have accidentally stepped on him and felt bad cause he did the grunt and ran and grabbed him too quick so I’ve been bitten twice by him and I’ve smacked him on the butt and put him in his cage (probably was wrong for doing that) I’ve tried not to be mean to him in any way. He’s not neutered and I’m working hard at getting him neutered cause I do have a female that’s close to his age and she is literally mentally ill. They love each other. Her name is Bonnie. She will NOT let you pet her. But she will NOT bite you. She just grunts. Any ways, here recently ranger has gotten very distant with me. He used to always be in my arms and playing with me. But now he pokes his head in my bed room and when I say his name he runs. Or when he sees me move he runs. Idk why.. this is my friggin dude. And I don’t want to give him up. Yeah they are messy, and so he’s a **** but he’s not mean? He’s just distant. Should I still neuter him?


What can I do for punishment? When he’s mean, what can I do to make his life better? That’s all I care about, he is blind. I forgot to add. These were both very sick ***** that my buddy had trapped when they were very little


----------



## Swats96 (May 24, 2021)

Rangerdanger said:


> Hey guys, my buddy ranger is I want to say almost a year maybe? We’ve had some incidences when I I have accidentally stepped on him and felt bad cause he did the grunt and ran and grabbed him too quick so I’ve been bitten twice by him and I’ve smacked him on the butt and put him in his cage (probably was wrong for doing that) I’ve tried not to be mean to him in any way. He’s not neutered and I’m working hard at getting him neutered cause I do have a female that’s close to his age and she is literally mentally ill. They love each other. Her name is Bonnie. She will NOT let you pet her. But she will NOT bite you. She just grunts. Any ways, here recently ranger has gotten very distant with me. He used to always be in my arms and playing with me. But now he pokes his head in my bed room and when I say his name he runs. Or when he sees me move he runs. Idk why.. this is my friggin dude. And I don’t want to give him up. Yeah they are messy, and so he’s a **** but he’s not mean? He’s just distant. Should I still neuter him?


hey, great post, I can’t help with the neutering situation but just wondering how you know that Bonnie is mentally ill?


----------

